# Mit ananas auf Karpfen?



## Raver (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo Liebe Bordis hab da mal ne frage für Karpfen Spezis.
Also ich war auf der suche nach neuen günstigen Ködern und da bin ich auf ananas aus der dose gekommen wie man sie in jedem laden bekommt habe sie schön am haar montiert und mit meinem self made futterboot rausebracht und konnte auch erfolge erziehen inerhalb von 3-4 nächten konnte ich 3 karpfen und einen brassen auf die matte legen und jetzt kommt das problemm ein paa wochen später fragte mich ein freund ob ich mit fruchtstückchen alngeln würde ich bejate diese frage und dan fing er an zu meckern das er seit dem ich damit ich fische nix mehr fängt an den plätzen wo ich mit ananas gefischt habe.
angeblich würde die fruchtsäure in den stückchen die fische vom platz fern halten und ich hätte nur damit gefangen weil die fische neugierig waren. Was haltet ihr dafon hoffe auf viel informative antworten 

mfg euer raver

Wünsch euch nur die dicken!!!


----------



## Raver (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo liebe Bordis ich war auf der suche nach einem neuen Günstigen karpfen köder da sties ich auf ananas aus der dose nach 3-4 nächten konnte ich auch 3 carpa und 1 brassen auf die matte legen. Jetzt kommt mein Problem nach ein paar wochen fragte mich ein freund ob ich mit fruchtstückchen bzw. ananas stücken fischen würde ich bejate diese frge und dan fing er an zu mäckern das er seit dem an den stellen wo ich damit gefischt habe nix mehr fängt er bezog dies auf die fruchtsäure in den ananas stücken die angeblich die fische von platz halten würde und die karpfen würden diese auch nich verdauen können und vllt sogar daran kaputt gehen und ich hätte nur damit gangen weil die fischen neugierig waren.
Was sagt ihr dazu hoffe auf viel informative antworten.

MFG euer Raver

Wünsch euch nur die Dicken


----------



## Pilkman (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

Moin, moin!

Kann es sein, dass Dein Bekannter auf Cipro.de die gleiche Frage aus der anderen Sichtweise gestellt hat? 

Zur Frage: Die Ananasstückchen sind bestimmt nicht der Grund, warum er auf einmal nichts mehr fängt.

EDIT: Ein Thread reicht eigentlich für diese Frage.... :EDITENDE


----------



## ShogunZ (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Moin, moin!
> 
> Kann es sein, dass Dein Bekannter auf Cipro.de die gleiche Frage aus der anderen Sichtweise gestellt hat?



Off Topic: Hab ich mir auch gleich gedacht! 

Sorry Raver, kann dazu leider nichts beitragen!


----------



## Petri (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

Hallo! 

ich weiß es zwar nicht wirklich, aber rein logisch betrachtet glaube ich nicht daran, daß fruchtsäure den fischen schadet. wären sonst kirschen ein bewärter köder für Döbel? daran stirbt bestimmt kein fisch. auch unwahrscheinlich, daß die fische wegen der ananas nicht mehr am platz sind. angelnb ist eben zum großen teil glückssache. wär ja das neueste, daß es ne fanggarantie gibt. wird schon wieder!

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Technium Carp (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

Das ist ja eine geile Idee mit dem Obst ! Ich werde meine nächste Sitzung mit ganzen Pfirsichen fischen, dann ist wenigstens Schluß mit den Satzkarpfen ! Irgendwie haben Karpfenangler alle einen an der Waffel. Reicht es nicht, wenn wir die Karpfen mit Boilies verführen ? Muß es jetzt schon Obst aus der Dose sein ? Da kommt mir eine Idee: Graskarpfen fischen mit Rosenkohl. Einige sollten mal überlegen was sie hier für einen Sch... von sich geben !!!!!!


----------



## Natureus (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*



Technium Carp schrieb:


> Das ist ja eine geile Idee mit dem Obst ! Ich werde meine nächste Sitzung mit ganzen Pfirsichen fischen, dann ist wenigstens Schluß mit den Satzkarpfen ! Irgendwie haben Karpfenangler alle einen an der Waffel. Reicht es nicht, wenn wir die Karpfen mit Boilies verführen ? Muß es jetzt schon Obst aus der Dose sein ? Da kommt mir eine Idee: Graskarpfen fischen mit Rosenkohl. Einige sollten mal überlegen was sie hier für einen Sch... von sich geben !!!!!!



@ Technium Carp

Eben! Und du solltest am besten mal damit anfangen 

Der User hat eine berechtigte Frage gestellt und erwartet sicher auch eine vernünftige Antwort!

Übrigens:

Den "Rosenkohlgeistesblitz" hatten schon andere vor dir 

Für den Fall, dass du deine Murmeln nicht selber rollst, solltest du dein Statement erst recht mal überdenken!

Gruß Natureus


----------



## interloper (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

Wenn du deinen Kumpel das nähste mal siehst achte mal darauf ob er einen braunen Rand um den Mund hat von vielen ******* labern!
Das hat er nur aus Missgunst und Neid gesagt weil du mit deiner Ananas besser fängst als er mit seinen Teuren boilies!

Und was du überhaubt willst Technium Carp weißt du auch nicht so recht oder?
Wenn du auch nen prob damit hast das er seine Carp mit Ananas verführt hast du doch echt nen Hau......


Gruß Marcel


----------



## Achim_68 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

Nu macht mal halblang, bitte vergreift Euch nicht im Ton, okay?


----------



## Achim_68 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

Ich habe die beiden Themen mal zusammengefügt...nicht dass ihr Euch wundert!


----------



## frummel (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

das is ja wohl auch die härte...
einen natürlichen köder schlechtmachen und die proteienbomben gut reden..man man..
ich werds heut nacht auch mal auf einer rute mit ananass probieren...


----------



## Twyster (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das das Klappt Ausprobieren werde ich es auf jeden fall auch 
Danke für den Tip:q:q:q


----------



## Technium Carp (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*



Natureus schrieb:


> @ Technium Carp
> 
> Eben! Und du solltest am besten mal damit anfangen
> 
> ...





Hallo Natureus,

nur mal zur Info. Ich fische nur mit selbst gerollten Murmeln. Zum Glück gibts im Netz noch andere Karpfenforen in denen man sich über wirkliche Probleme austauschen kann. Hier ist doch wirklich nur dumes Gelabber zu lesen. Der eine weiss nicht was er für Ruten kaufen soll, der andere fragt nur nach Meinungen der Anderen usw. Mein Gott fahrt ans Wasser und fischt auf Karpfen und labbert hier nicht so einen Sch.... Das war jetzt auch meine letzte Amtshandlung in diesem Kinderboard.#q#q#q#q


----------



## bennie (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

Wer im Glashaus sitzt......

(ja, der muss im keller ********n ich weiß)


----------



## smith1337 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*



Technium Carp schrieb:


> ...Zum Glück gibts im Netz noch andere Karpfenforen in denen man sich über wirkliche Probleme austauschen kann. Hier ist doch wirklich nur dumes Gelabber zu lesen. Der eine weiss nicht was er für Ruten kaufen soll, der andere fragt nur nach Meinungen der Anderen usw. Mein Gott fahrt ans Wasser und fischt auf Karpfen und labbert hier nicht so einen Sch.... Das war jetzt auch meine letzte Amtshandlung in diesem Kinderboard.#q#q#q#q



:m#6:m
so schaut´s mal aus


----------



## Hummer (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

Und tschüss, Technium Crap! |wavey:

Wir werden Dich sehr vermissen! |supergri

Petri

Hummer


----------



## j4ni (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

Grüß schön


----------



## Achim_68 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

Pfui, seid ihr gemein...


:q


----------



## Natureus (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*



Hummer schrieb:


> Und tschüss, Technium Crap! |wavey:
> 
> Wir werden Dich sehr vermissen! |supergri
> 
> ...



Hehe, "Technium Crap" 

Was für ein schöner Schreibfehler................

Grüße Natureus


----------



## sorgiew (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

also muss vorne weg mal sagen bin mit dem forum vollstens zufrieden - hat mir schon den einen oder anderen guten karpfen beschert

jetzt mal zu etwas anderen @ twyster und frummel  schreibt doch mal ob ihr  ein paar "süsse" karpfen mit den ananas stücken verführen konntet

viele grüsse wolf


----------



## AltBierAngler (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

einfach unglaublich was manche für einen Mist schreiben (Technium crap) nur weil die nix zu tun haben. ich find die idee mit ananas auch echt gut, da günstig, und was besonderes. Mist Rosenkohl hat man mir erzählt sei bei uns am teich ne super chance auf grasskarpfen. Und mit Kartoffeln hab ich auch schon gefischt auf Krapfen. Ich bin auch total zufrieden mit dem Board hier!!! Natürlich muss man selber losziehen zum See und einfach angeln, aber mal ganz ehrlich der Sinn dieses Forums liegt doch darin dass man Fragen stellen kann und auch qualifizierte der auch informative Antworten darauf bekommt. Klar kann man ruhig einmal mehr die Board-Suche benutzen, oder mal selber die grauen Zellen anstrengen, aber einfach zu sagen das alle nur ****** labern ist echt unterstes Kindergarten Niveau!

grüße an alle, Christian


----------



## Twyster (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

Hey Technium :v


----------



## AL3X (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

naja kann halt nicht jeder als experte auf die welt kommen @ Technium carp .

ANFÄGER ENTSCHULDIGT EUCH DOCH BITTE BEI TECHNIUM CARP lol


----------



## frummel (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

hallo..hab meinen ansitz grad abbrechen müssen aber hatte heute einen schönen biss auf anna..nass...
konnte leider nicht landen...aber es funzt...und den saft aus der dose kann man a. lecker trinken..und b. schön ins futter mischen..


----------



## Winne (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

hallo zusammen,
Ananas ist doch ok - wenn´s funktioniert?
Opa hats mit Kartoffeln versucht,
Matt Hayes mit Erdbeeren - mit Erfolg!
Boilies werden ja auch mit allen möglichen Frucht-Flavours angeboten - warum nicht mal mit dem Original versuchen...
Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## yamo (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

Moin,

die Idee finde ich wirklich klasse! Und es ärgert mich, daß ich nicht selbst drauf gekommen bin. Aber selbst wenn, hätte ich wohl nicht den Mut gehabt, das auszuprobieren...
Also meinen höchsten #r. Ich teste das mal! 

Gruß Micha:vik:


----------



## Twyster (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

Ich werde es leider erst im Herbst und Frühjhar ausprobieren können da der See wo ich hier Karpfen Angel voller Kraut ist leider 
Aber meine Stunde mit den Superköder Ananas kommt auch noch da bin ich mir ganz sicher:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## ae71 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

hallo, man könnte sich hier mal überlegen was für obstsachen passen würden um karpfen zu fangen!
wie schon einer schrieb, erdbeeren, ananas, kirschen,
evtl pfirsich, aus der dose, die sind zuckrig, ob sie am haar halten schwer zu sagen. aber bestimmt ein versuch wert!
äpfel, geschält, in stücke?
birnen, ", "
pflaumen, gibt wohl keine duftstoffe ans wasser, oder?
lichies , geschält sehr schleimig, auch zu teuer?
kiwis, geschält bzw ein teil nur damit man es besser ans haar bekommt? melonenstücke? 
was meint ihr? zumindest kann man mit den resten einen guten obstsalat, lecker!
grüsse
toni


----------



## Steffen90 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

mirabellen sind bestimt auch gut!


----------



## Twyster (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

Ob Gummibärchen auch Funzen |kopfkrat


----------



## ae71 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

oh, und als popup, popcorn, oder ein negerküsschen?
toni


----------



## Steffen90 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*



Twyster schrieb:


> Ob Gummibärchen auch Funzen |kopfkrat


JA!!! die funzen... jedenfalls auf große rotaugen und geschleppt auf forelle...


----------



## frummel (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

ja dann lass uns doch mal eine versuchsreihe starten...
ich hab hier mal einen kopf entworfen den dann bitte jeder der daran teilnimmt ausfüllt..

Neue, natürliche Karpfenköder.
*Gewässer: *Zweigkanal bei Bramsche 300 Meter vor der Spitze
*Gewässer Art: *Sehr langsam fließend
*Köder: *Aldi`s Dosen Ananass in Stückchen.
*Montage:* Quasi als Maiskette da Sie auf dem Haar nicht gut gehalten hat.
*Fazit: *Schöner Biss gegen 22:30. Leider kurz vorm Kescher abgedampft. Schätze auf 6-7 Pfund.


----------



## frummel (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

Werde nächstes Mal denk ich ne frische Ananass nehmen da diese fester ist und wohl besser halten sollte


----------



## Twyster (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

Ja Karpfen sind eben richtige Leckermäulchen wie gut das dieses Forun für alle Fragen offen ist 
Den man kann nicht alles wissen oder
Und man Lernt bekanntlich auch nie aus

Ein danke an die Forums Mitglieder die einen auch bei Dummen Fragen immer zur seite stehen#g


----------



## sorgiew (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

das ist doch echt ne idee einen frucht thread aufzumachen - bin morgen am morgen unterwegs zwar noch nicht mit ananas aber nächste woche dann sicher.


was mich noch reizt als köder währe dann mit sicherheit lychees
die werde ich denke ich mal noch vor den ananas ausprobieren.


grüsse wol


----------



## yamo (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

Ich hab jetzt ne Dose Annas eingepackt  und werds heute nacht mal testen. Als Pop-Up mit einem Stück Schwamm. Die Idee ist von einem User aus dem Pop-Up für Mais Fred...

Morgen früh bin ich schlauer

So, bin jetzt weg:vik:
Gruß 

Micha


----------



## sorgiew (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

unbedingt die ergebnisse posten da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Anglerfreak (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

Krasse Idee mit der Ananas!:m hätte nicht gedacht dass die sowas fressen. Hab an nem Privatteich schon Karpfen mit Himbeeren gefüttert aber die bekommt man ja schlecht an den Haken. Wir sollten hier mal nen Thread aufmachen wo jeder reinschreibt was er schon auf den ungewöhnlichsten Ködern gefangen hat !? 

mfg. Anglerfreak


----------



## Braniac (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

Und für Grasser versucht es doch mal mit Blumenkohl oder Schwarzwurzel


----------



## Le Vilain (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*



Anglerfreak schrieb:


> Hab an nem Privatteich schon Karpfen mit Himbeeren gefüttert aber die bekommt man ja schlecht an den Haken.
> 
> mfg. Anglerfreak



doch das sollte evtl. klappen.. wenn du die himbeere nicht am haar "anbietest" sondern mit ner Ködernadel über nen "normalen Haken" auf das Vorfach aufziehst.. 

"Probieren geht über Studieren"  

ich werd mir vor dem nächsten ansitz mal so nen Obstsalat machen und alles probieren


----------



## akko68 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

Sehr gut gehen auch andalusische Brezelbeertrauben!!!!


----------



## Raver (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

Hallo liebe bordis habe mich mal genauer mit meinem bekannten unterhalten und hab mir mal erklären lassen warum das die fische den fern hält seine aussage:"das sind citusfrüchte und voll mit konservierern und die zersetzen sich unter wasser nicht sonder gammeln vor sich hin!und die früchte haben von anfang an sehr hohe fruchtsäuren und so deshaöb muss ein sehr staker wasser austausch stattfinden das heißt sehr viel bewegung im wasser und sehr starke strömung sein damit da überhaupt nur etwas passiert". 
was meint ihr dazu?

MFG euer Raver


----------



## Truttafriend (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

Ananas ist keine Zitrusfrucht sondern gehört zu den Bromelien


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

aja und seine Boilies von TS & Co sind nicht voll von dem Kram? So ein Quark von wegen nicht zersetzen. Die Teile bleiben nicht lange genug unten, dafür sorgen die Fische.

Die zersetzen sich sehr wohl


----------



## Twyster (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*



Anglerfreak schrieb:


> Krasse Idee mit der Ananas!:m hätte nicht gedacht dass die sowas fressen. Hab an nem Privatteich schon Karpfen mit Himbeeren gefüttert aber die bekommt man ja schlecht an den Haken. Wir sollten hier mal nen Thread aufmachen wo jeder reinschreibt was er schon auf den ungewöhnlichsten Ködern gefangen hat !?
> 
> mfg. Anglerfreak


 


Vielleicht Himbeeren Bärchen:g


----------



## Achim_68 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*



frummel schrieb:


> Werde nächstes Mal denk ich ne frische Ananass nehmen da diese fester ist und wohl besser halten sollte



Wie wäre es denn, wenn du die Ananasstücke vorher einfrierst? So' n tiefgefrorenes Stück, dürfte doch beim Auswurf an der Haarmontage halten, oder?


----------



## Twyster (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

Mit eingefrorene Ananas am Haar geht bestimmt gut
Aber mit frische direkt über den Harken und Spitze etwas raus kucken lasen müßte auch klappen


----------



## BadnerPower (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

genial die idee mit den ananas stückchen#h
mal ne frage an den der hier den thread gestartet hat:
fütterst du mehrere tage zuvor an und mit was?


gruß badner


----------



## Taco65 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

Ananas...also Bananen gehen, und es gibt Murmeln in jeder geschmacksrichtung.... wieso nicht? 

Ich werde am Samstag meine tropische Obst mischung mit ans wasser nehmen. Kauft man aus der Tiefkuhltrühe... da habe ich denn Mango, Ananas, usw. 

Wenn die karpfen nicht beissen, kann ich das Zeugs selber essen


----------



## Le Vilain (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*



Taco65 schrieb:


> Ich werde am Samstag meine tropische Obst mischung mit ans wasser nehmen. Kauft man aus der Tiefkuhltrühe... da habe ich denn Mango, Ananas, usw.
> 
> Wenn die karpfen nicht beissen, kann ich das Zeugs selber essen


der sack iss echt lekker..  gefrorene früchte *legger legger*


----------



## Raver (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

Also Vorfüttern ist bei uns verboten ich fütter vllt 5 stückchen von der ananas pro rute.


----------



## yamo (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mit ananas auf Karpfen?*

Moin Moin...

letzte Wo. hab ich das beim Nachtangeln mal ausprobiert.

Vorweg: Karpfen habe nicht gefangen, auf Boilies gabs auch nur Zupfer (Brassen?). Zudem gibts momentan sehr viel Weisfisch,die selbst auf Hartmais am Haar beißen (32cm Aaland auf 5-6 Körner am Haar!). In den letzten 2 Wo. gabs keine Karpfen. Davor hatte ich in einer Nacht 3 von 13/15/19 Pfund. Dürfte an der beständig unbeständigen Wetterlage liegen.

So, zur Ananas. Ich hab mit 2 Stückchen am Haar gefischt, dazwischen als Auftrieb einen Stück gelben(!) Schwamm (Spongebob :q), gut getränkt im Saft der A. mit 6ér Haken, Laufbleimontage.

Bisse gabs ohne Ende, besonders mit getränktem Schwamm.
Oft direkt nach dem Einwerfen. Mit der Montage hab ich dann sogar einen Aaland (auch 32cm) gefangen. Zog ab wie ein großer.
Fragt mich nicht, wie das ging! War im Maul gehakt...|kopfkrat
Hab den Schwamm dann mal zwischen einem halbierten Boilie aufgezogen. Auch da gabs sofort Zupfer.

Ich hatte halt das Pech, daß wohl einfach keine Karpfen vor Ort waren. Sonst hätte es gerappelt, da bin ich mir sicher.

Fazit: Vertrauenswürdiger Köder! Angefüttert hatte ich nur Mais+Boilies. 
1. Werde jetzt mal Ananas mit Saft pürieren und daraus einen Boilie rollen.
2. Schwämmchen lange im Saft einweichen.
3. Und es wieder mit Ananas versuchen.
4. Spiralfutterkorb mit Ananasstückchen vorschalten.

Probiert das mit dem Schwamm mal aus!
Die Stückchen halten recht gut am Haar, wenn man sie am dünnen Ende (wo der Rest des Strunks sitzt) aufzieht (Wurfweite ca. 30-40 m.).
Bei frischer Ananas nicht den Strunk ausschneiden!

So, ich mach mich ans Werk. Heute Abend gehts vielleicht noch mal los, obwohl ich nicht gefüttert hab und das Wetter ziemlich schlecht ist.
Wünscht mir Glück...

Grüße und Petri,
Micha|wavey:


----------

